# Dtv" Is Coming



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Has anybody gotten the converter box for there tt television. I got mine and hooked it up with out cable and was surprised at all the channels that I could get even though next year it starts I know in the past I have camped in campgrounds with out cable.The goverment is givng free cupons $40 off you only pay $10 I got mine at walmart
If you need more information here is the web address

http://www.dtv.gov/

willie


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I got mine and two for my folks but haven't tested them yet. Our broadcasters up here have started using the new format and some are even broadcasting HDTV over the air

Me I don't watch much tv so doesn't really matter.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

My new '08 came with a flat screen with a built-in digital tuner. So I hiked up the antenna and did a discovery. AB-FAB! Blows everything away! I then picked up another flat-screen (i like my news at night!) and it had an HD digital tuner in it. WOW! That blew the DTV way!

Needless to say, since I've had the Outback out, I've never used park cable, only over-the-air HD for me.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I just put in for my coupon....should be here soon. Then off to Walmart to pick one up. Im not sure if my TT TV has a digital tuner, probally not because I cant really pick up much over the antenna. Guess I will see what this tuner does...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Remember, you only need this if you're still getting your TV over the air. Cable services (comcast, cox, etc...) are not impacted.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

With the luck I dont have finding a sat signal I better hope the converter box works....or bring a lot of movies.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Since DD has tv in the OB, I applied for coupons for when we use the antenna.

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

About six months ago we got fed up with cable, tired of paying alot for little return. We have HD tvs in the house all with tuners and put set top antennas on them and pick up all the networks HD signals beautifully. We found tv stations that we didn't even know existed. What really amazes me is I can sit in the Outback on the side of my house and hook up the HD tv and crank up the antenna and I get twice as many stations as I do in the house. I need to put the same type of antenna thats on the OB on the side of my house, or better yet maybe I'll just run a cable to my OB. They only complaint I have with DTV is its all or nothing with the signal unlike the old way where it may be fuzzy but at least you can still hear and see the tv show. But there's no doubt when the HD picture is there its amazingly clear. You find yourself watching shows that you would never have watched in standard definition. For example the other day my family and I found ourselves watching (by the way our daughters are 5 and 7) the Cleveland Orchestra performing at the Abbey of St. Florian in Linz, Austria on PBS in HD. The video of the Abby was breath taking. Standard Def, I would of just surfed right by it.

Brad


----------



## hazmat456 (Jul 26, 2007)

our wally world hasent had them in stock for over a month now, and my coupon expires end of next month


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

hazmat456 said:


> our wally world hasent had them in stock for over a month now, and my coupon expires end of next month


Circuit City, Best Buy, KMart, Sears, Radio Shack, Costco, and a host of on-line sellers...

Sluggo


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Remember, you only need this if you're still getting your TV over the air. Cable services (comcast, cox, etc...) are not impacted.


Comcast has already announced in my area they will continue broadcasting the analog channels (1-100) until 2012. At that point they intend to start recapturing the band width for additional services.


----------

